# Cleanest & Dirtiest



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm looking for you folks' experiences/opinions on what you feel might be the dirtiest production 9mm pistol ammo (or .40, .45, etc.). What fouls your guns the most and what fouls them the least with no consideration about cost, reliability, bullet weight, effectiveness, etc. Just kind of a general informal poll regarding the cleanest and dirtiest ammo. Thanks for any responses (and remember, I can probably only reply a couple of times a day 'cause of this damn dial-up curse I've been dealt..........:smt013 :smt013 :smt013 :smt013 :smt013 :smt013 :smt010 :smt010 :smt010 )


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

That Winchester White Box is some dirty stuff.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You're 100% correct on that. WWB poops all over everything in and around the gun. A stainless gun looks like it's trying to turn flat black after a shooting session with the good old cheapo stuff from wally world. :smt011 I'm hearing loads with Unique are pretty clean but I'm also trying to get some opinions about store bought ammo. Thanks for the response, Denny


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I'm also trying to get some opinions about store bought ammo.


Store bought ammo, what's that? :mrgreen:


----------

